# What race do you usually lean towards/find attractive/crush



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I personally don't have a specific taste, I like what I like... but a lot of my friends are into Hispanic and Asian girls.


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

sean88 said:


> I personally don't have a specific taste, I like what I like...


same here


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Ostensibly female is enough for me.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no preference either. If they respect me and there's attraction/chemistry/common ground, that's all that really matters.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

When I was much younger, Hispanic. But now I dont care.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

human


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

No preference.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I tend to prefer girls similar to me.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

So far judging by the poll results most posters who do have a preference and are more picky, prefer White people when it comes love/physical attraction.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Any preference I have is so small as to be negligable, but for the sake of the poll I voted white, which I think is pretty normal for anyone who has grown up in a mostly white society. Middle Eastern was close though.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I am surprised Asian did not get any votes so far since alot of White guys are into Asian chicks.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

njodis said:


> human


:ditto

I was about to post something snarky along the lines of, "Who the **** cares?" But njodis just made me laugh out loud.

Rock on, njodis.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Dudleyville said:


> I am surprised Asian did not get any votes so far since alot of White guys are into Asian chicks.


Good looking girls exist in every different race or ethnicity of people. This poll isn't very helpful.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Hard to say, but if I could create my ideal woman I would probably give her a skin tone like Halle Berry. I guess North African or mixed race is the best way to describe my (slight) preference when it comes to skin colour. But since that's not an option, I'll vote for Middle Eastern.



Dudleyville said:


> So far judging by the poll results most *posters who do have a preference and are more picky*, prefer White people when it comes love/physical attraction.


Having a preference doesn't mean you're excluding the rest or that you're specifically looking for that.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

White usually, but probably because most girls around here are white. Middle eastern chicks tend to be pretty hot too. Israel produces large numbers of fine looking women (despite being such a small county).


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

No preference, as long as they are Americans/Canadians and not immigrants.

But since the largest "race" of people around my area who aren't immigrants are White, I would have to put down White.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

vicente said:


> No preference, as long as they are Americans/Canadians and not immigrants.
> 
> But since the largest "race" of people around my area who aren't immigrants are White, I would have to put down White.


You don't like immigrants?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

No, I don't mean immigrants are bad people. I just prefer people from my own culture.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Well I find I'm generally attracted to white so I put that down.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Are any of the Black posters here disappointed that so far Black has gotten zero votes ?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why exactly are you so obsessed with that kind of thing?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: What race do you usually lean to wards/find attractive/crush*

I voted white. I have a preference for blonds and white girls would be the only ones for whom that could actually be their natural hair color. (I don't deem hair color a big deal -- just if all else were equal, that color would be the best.)


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Dudleyville said:


> Are any of the Black posters here disappointed that so far Black has gotten zero votes ?


The very small number of black guys on this site might have something to do with that... just maybe. :stu


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Ultrashy some Australian Aboriginal women have naturally blonde hair, would you date any of them ? And if no why not ?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

For people who put down "no preference", can you honestly say that the people you've been attracted to have been evenly split between all the "races"? There aren't that many places in the country that have the same proportion of "Blacks", "Whites", "Asians", and "Latinos"...


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

justlistening said:


> Hard to say, but if I could create my ideal woman I would probably give her a skin tone like Halle Berry.


Forget about Halle Barry, I'll go for the Strange Religion (shiny leg  ) skin tone! 
Really, I can't imagine a sexier colour than that.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

No preference



Dudleyville said:


> Are any of the Black posters here disappointed that so far Black has gotten zero votes ?


Nah, no one here is going to have sex with me either way.



vicente said:


> For people who put down "no preference", can you honestly say that the people you've been attracted to have been evenly split between all the "races"?


Absolutely. There's not many Middle Easterners or Asians in my area but I definitely find them just as attractive as any of the other races.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

justlistening said:


> justlistening said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to say, but if I could create my ideal woman I would probably give her a skin tone like Halle Berry.
> ...


Yeah, I feel a certain element of liberal guilt over saying I've tended to have crushes towards whites. I think a good idea would be for Ashley to make a transatlantic flight next MLK day and break my interracial cherry in the interest of healthy togetherness, and this has absolutely nothing to do with the leg photo. It will be a beautiful statement.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dudleyville said:


> Ultrashy some Australian Aboriginal women have naturally blonde hair, would you date any of them ? And if no why not ?


I wasn't aware of that. I wouldn't likely date them as I'm not at all likely to run into them here in Wisconsin. I'm 34 and have yet to personally meet anybody that I knew to be an Australian Aboriginal, so the question seems moot. There would also likely be cultural differences that would get in the way in such a case.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

person86 said:


> Dudleyville said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of the Black posters here disappointed that so far Black has gotten zero votes ?
> ...


There is that saying that "Once you go black, you can't go back." My brother busted that myth.

Years ago he told me how back in his college days (1972 or so) he had sexual relations with a black woman as prompted by his frat brothers.

He not only went back, he switched teams entirely and now lusts after white guys. He's still looking for Mr. Right in case anybody here wants a neurotic 54-year-old gay partner.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Most women I have had a crush on have been either Non Hispanic White or Latina.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

VCL XI said:


> Absolutely. There's not many Middle Easterners or Asians in my area but I definitely find them just as attractive as any of the other races.


That wasn't my question. I too am identically attracted to "Asian"-race people as "Middle-Eastern"-race people, but since they're only 5% of the native population here and Whites are 90%, then 90% of the people I find attractive are White.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I have had few crushes on AA women because I know that on average they are the female group in this country that is least open to interracial dating so I that's why I don't bother. The one time I did approach an AA she told me she could never ever see herself dating a nonblack man.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Dudleyville said:


> I have had few crushes on AA women because I know that on average they are the female group in this country that is least open to interracial dating so I that's why I don't bother. The one time I did approach an AA she told me she could never ever see herself dating a nonblack man.


It's so great that you have all this insight into people of other races.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Dudleyville, get your head outta your ***, seriously.
Just because one black girl said she couldn't see herself ever dating a "non-black", doesn't mean that's how all of us feel. 

If I'm being completely honest, I would say I lean toward white guys usually. Some guys here say, "I'm into white girls because that's what I grew up around" etc. I don't think it really has much to do with that. I've been in Detroit around predominately black people all my life, but still I find myself more attracted to white guys. I think it's because those are usually the kind of guys who share my interests...and white guys who are into rap or black culture are probably the ones more interested in black women. I don't know, just throwing that out there, but I do have enough sense to know that ONE PERSON DOESN'T=AN ENTIRE RACE. I judge people individually.

With that said, I've dated a black guy, a lebanese guy, a latino guy, Italian, German...whoever I connect with. I really have no preference, but since the poll is asking who I "lean towards", I had to give my honest answer.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

justlistening said:


> Forget about Halle Barry, I'll go for the Strange Religion (shiny leg  ) skin tone!
> Really, I can't imagine a sexier colour than that.


Thankyou. ops



Vincenzo said:


> Yeah, I feel a certain element of liberal guilt over saying I've tended to have crushes towards whites. I think a good idea would be for Ashley to make a transatlantic flight next MLK day and break my interracial cherry in the interest of healthy togetherness, and this has absolutely nothing to do with the leg photo. It will be a beautiful statement.


Right.
:lol

...and I know what you mean about the guilt thing, but you like what you like, ya know? Doesn't mean you wouldn't give any other race a try.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Strange Religion I am not talking out of my ***, the statistics don't lie. Black American women are the female group in this country that's least likely to mix outside of their race on average.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Jew


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Dudleyville said:


> Strange Religion I am not talking out of my ***, the statistics don't lie. Black American women are the female group in this country that's least likely to mix outside of their race on average.


I don't know about that, I can only speak for myself.
I was mainly commenting on your statement that you don't bother approaching black women anymore just because one told you she won't date a "non-black". If you let that one person deter you, oh well, too bad.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Statistics lie all the time, Dudleyville.

I'm on board with Strange Religion here.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Dudleyville may be right but it seems to be changing according to an Associated Press article that is everywhere. I think the information was based on census data.

http://www.examiner.com/a-864562~More_Black_Women_Consider__Dating_Out_.html


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Kelly said:


> Statistics lie all the time, Dudleyville.
> 
> I'm on board with Strange Religion here.


 :ditto


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Kelly said:


> Statistics lie all the time, Dudleyville.


But unless you have some reason to believe that those particular statistics are misleading, that's a pretty weak argument.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

So kelly and leppardness in your neck of the woods it must be a extremely common everyday sight to see Black women with nonblack husbands/boyfriends since you 2 don't believe the statistics that say Black American women rarely cross the color line to look for a partner. I live in a very multicultural city and even though there is alot of interracial couples where I live, Black female/nonblack male couples is not one of them. It's mostly White male/Asian female and Black male/White female couples in my city of over 700,000 people.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Dudleyville said:


> So kelly and leppardness in your neck of the woods it must be a extremely common everyday sight to see Black women with nonblack husbands/boyfriends since you 2 don't believe the statistics that say Black American women rarely cross the color line to look for a partner. I live in a very multicultural city and even though there is alot of interracial couples where I live, Black female/nonblack male couples is not one of them. It's mostly White male/Asian female and Black male/White female couples in my city of over 700,000 people.


I ignore statistics because they're rarely truly representative of what's really going on.

I personally have known 4 black women who have 'crossed' the racial line to date and marry. If I can know that many when I don't have that much social contact, there has to be more than what statistics or whatever says there are.

And what I say is based on my own personal experiences, not on canned statistics.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Well the statistics on this particular subject reflect the social reality where I live. That's why I when I see all of these Hollywood movies where Black women are paired up with White men it does not reflect the reality where I live since it's rare to see on the streets in public a Black woman holding hands with a White man or any other nonblack man. Where I live when a White man crosses the racial line to look for love it's amost always with somebody who looks Filipino, or Chinese, or Japanese, etc and rarely with a Sista.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

What in Hollywood movies does reflect reality?


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Well when Hollywood makes movies like "Save The Last Dance" it is more realistic because in this country it's alot more common for Black men to cross the racial line than it is for their female counterparts.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Dudleyville said:


> Well the statistics on this particular subject reflect the social reality where I live. That's why I when I see all of these Hollywood movies where Black women are paired up with White men it does not reflect the reality where I live since it's rare to see on the streets in public a Black woman holding hands with a White man or any other nonblack man. Where I live when a White man crosses the racial line to look for love it's amost always with somebody who looks Filipino, or Chinese, or Japanese, etc and rarely with a Sista.


That's fine if statistics reflect what you see in your area but the reality is that each city/area is different and has a dynamic of it's own.

Just my 2 cents but when you start categorizing people strictly by race, this is what leads into problems. We're all part of the 'human race' and that's the way I see it.



njodis said:


> Why exactly are you so obsessed with that kind of thing?


Good question. I'd really like to know.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Skinny Black guys like HUGE white girls who talk like they are black. At least they do on Maury Povich, always on the "baby momma" episodes


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

person86: I was actually only responding to Dudleyville's statement that statistics _don't_ lie. However, now that you mention it, considering the information he's given about these statistics (almost nothing) and the fact that they've already been contradicted once in the thread, I'm hesitant to accept his statement at face value.



Dudleyville said:


> So kelly and leppardness in your neck of the woods it must be a extremely common everyday sight to see Black women with nonblack husbands/boyfriends since you 2 don't believe the statistics that say Black American women rarely cross the color line to look for a partner. I live in a very multicultural city and even though there is alot of interracial couples where I live, Black female/nonblack male couples is not one of them. It's mostly White male/Asian female and Black male/White female couples in my city of over 700,000 people.


I honestly couldn't tell you about interracial dating patterns in my neck of the woods simply for the reason that I don't give a flying ****. Why? Because it's not friggin' important. That's why.

I also agree with the others who question why you're so hung up on race.



leppardess said:


> Just my 2 cents but when you start categorizing people strictly by race, this is what leads into problems. We're all part of the 'human race' and that's the way I see it.


I agree. Race is a social construct based on entirely random biological factors and is completely meaningless in the long run.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Than you all try to prove me wrong by showing stats that say Black women are just as equally likely as Black men to date outside their race. Everybody knows that the poster image of a Black/White couple in this country is one of a Black male and White female who is almost always blonde haired and blue eyed. That's what comes to the mind of most Americans when they think of Black/White couples.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

leppardess said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Why exactly are you so obsessed with that kind of thing?
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Kelly said:


> person86: I was actually only responding to Dudleyville's statement that statistics _don't_ lie.


D'oh, my bad. That should have been obvious.

This thread is hilarious. It's like "statistics never lie!" versus "my personal experience applies to everyone everywhere!".


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Personally this is me. I am white, I like only white females. I do not have one ounce or racism in me, have had many black friends and acquaintances, many Asian, Latin friends but black girls Asian girls Latin girls do nothing for me. Very strange but thats how it is. And yes I can be picky.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

People with very pale skin...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No preference.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Dudleyville said:


> Than you all try to prove me wrong by showing stats that say Black women are just as equally likely as Black men to date outside their race. Everybody knows that the poster image of a Black/White couple in this country is one of a Black male and White female who is almost always blonde haired and blue eyed. That's what comes to the mind of most Americans when they think of Black/White couples.


Have you not read anything that we've said?!


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

SebFontain, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson would disagree with your comment about not having an ounce of racism in you. Don't you know it's not pc to say your only attracted to White females because if you say you are than you will be compared to David Duke by the far pc left.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Dudleyville said:


> Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson..


Do you have a quote from them to back that up? Did they really say it's racist to not be attracted to all colors of skin?


----------

